# whatdid you gain on a test only cycle?



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

ive had reports frm 15lbs to 30lbs.

what did you run with it, for how long.. blah blah blah.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

theres alot more to consider than this mate. training, diet , genetics etc etc.

ive heard some people cliam to gain 30lbs on there forst cycle, tbh i think that bull ****.

if you can gain AND KEEP 10lbs on a cycle you have done pretty good. but as above if your diet and training arent solid you wont gain alot adn what you do gain you would probs loose when you come off.

pct is very important to maintain any gains too


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

10lbs is sh1t.

i gained 22lbs,

my mate hardly trained, ate a **** diet, and gained 20, kept 15.

wtf ? lol


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Im running 500mg of Test Cyp and 200mg of NPP on week 8 of 10 cycle

Started at 13st 8 to 15st 9lbs. I guess there's water obviously


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

dantheman said:


> ive had reports frm 15lbs to 30lbs.
> 
> what did you run with it, for how long.. blah blah blah.


yeah 60-70% water lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Anybody can gain weight. How much of the 30lbs increase is quality muscle tissue is the important thing. Most likely 5-10lbs.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

dantheman said:


> 10lbs is sh1t.
> 
> i gained 22lbs,
> 
> ...


you will learn young novice, do you think you gain like this every cycle? :whistling:


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

dantheman said:


> 10lbs is sh1t.
> 
> i gained 22lbs,
> 
> ...


F()cking hell mate what do you want out of a cycle 10 stone or something?

Why dont you take 150 mg of oxys a day with 1000mg of test and some d-bol, eat a load of kebabs and cake to finish you will put on loads of wait for about the length of your cycle then watch in the mirror as it goes everyday! :whistling:


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

I started my first cycle this week, 500mg of test e p/w for 12 weeks, first jab was on sunday & if gain & keep most of 14lb i'll be more than happy. Im starting to think that maybe im aiming abit to low looking at this thread.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

WRX333 said:


> I started my first cycle this week, 500mg of test e p/w for 12 weeks, first jab was on sunday & if gain & keep most of 14lb i'll be more than happy. Im starting to think that maybe im aiming abit to low looking at this thread.


I agree mate i think we should all aim for 50lbs on 500mg of test!


----------



## Troy McClure (Mar 30, 2006)

this is the end of my first *TEST ONLY CYCL*E (500 test-e PW / proviron @ 25mg ED / 3 weeks of low dose tbol 30mg ED before PCT) and *it is **without doubt** the best cycle I have done to date*. I believe the reason for this is mostly down to getting the diet right (caloric cycling) and I think the low amount of gear has mean't less water retention.

Other cycles i've done using larger doses of test plus deca or EQ have added size and strength for sure but not with the same quality as this time round (ie more puffiness). So for myself - Less really is more!

So im not concentrating on "how much I've gained", but purely on results I can see in the mirror.


----------



## Barry5353 (Nov 29, 2008)

Troy McClure said:


> this is the end of my first *TEST ONLY CYCL*E (500 test-e PW / proviron @ 25mg ED / 3 weeks of low dose tbol 30mg ED before PCT) and *it is **without doubt** the best cycle I have done to date*. I believe the reason for this is mostly down to getting the diet right (caloric cycling) and I think the low amount of gear has mean't less water retention.
> 
> Other cycles i've done using larger doses of test plus deca or EQ have added size and strength for sure but not with the same quality as this time round (ie more puffiness). So for myself - Less really is more!
> 
> So im not concentrating on "how much I've gained", but purely on results I can see in the mirror.


Just wondering how the tbol at the end helped you mate? Could you notice anything distinctly different when you threw in the tbol?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I gained muscle, how much i gained was down to diet.

If you want pointless numbers i gained 47lb in a space of 5 months on a low dose test cycle. Reality is about 15lb of that was muscle if i am very lucky........weight means nothing!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Exactley Con, some should take off the rose tinted specs, not even the most gifted Pro's put on 30lbs a cycle...lol....lots of weight gain is water, glycogen retension, if you put on 5lbs of solid beef on a cycle you are doing well, 5lbs of muscle is a huge, noticeable amount in all fairness.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i gained,baldness,a 2.5 incher of heavyweight man meat,few fights,looking like super-teds best friend and always being hungry like a pig all the time!!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> debateble... i think u can easily gain 10+ pounds of muscle
> 
> in uni we saw videos of mammals who had had aas administered and their lbm measured after and some gained 3-5% of total lbm after aas intervention,
> 
> ...


The more you cycle the less your gains are, you know that, 10lbs of muscle to appear on someone over 6 months is a lot dude, it isn't "not that noticeable"

Im sure someone who's been cycling 5 years plus would give their left testicle for 10lbs of muscle per year consistently.....many can do it, who are built to train and grow, but a lot can't and have to be satisfied with less.

Ronnie is an exception, was a complete freak, if you look at the pics too, the tissue he gained was mostly on his legs, the 40lbs in a year he did that is.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would be happy with 10lb of muscle each cycle. Would be very noticeable


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

dantheman said:


> 10lbs is sh1t.
> 
> i gained 22lbs,
> 
> ...


so are you telling me that you gained 22lbs of solid lean muscle and kept it?? if you did then you are lucky my freind. the reality is you maybe able to gain 30lbs on cycle, but how much off this is good solid muscle is debatable.

i know lads who have gained alot of weight on a cycle but they look **** and have a head twice the size of when they started.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> yo fivos
> 
> i didnt say u ALWAYS gain 10lbs i answered the kid saying u can, i believe with good diet definately in ur first 3-4 cycles, maybe not after
> 
> ...


i can sort of agree with you scott but my current cycle i am 4 week into a 500 mgs sus and 400 mg deca course, i have gained 10lbs upto now (IN WEIGHT, i wont say solid muscle). i have been hitting my legs calfs and back more as i felt they where my weak areas. these areas are responding very well and people are noticing the change. im 6ft 1 by the way.

i think 10lbs on most physiques will be noticable however it would be alot more noticable on smaller frames. :thumbup1:


----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

i gained small balls


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> i gained,baldness,a 2.5 incher of heavyweight man meat,few fights,looking like super-teds best friend and always being hungry like a pig all the time!!!


 FPMSL:laugh::laugh:

Gain ten lb in a cycle sure why not but if it is in reality a "cycle" then your coming off which means you will lose some gains. Tell me or show me some one who keeps all their gains when they come off LMAO no one does this is the reality of it, when you increase your natural hormones by 20 times suprise suprise when you come back down your going to lose some.

Also what is a cycle ten lb during a 6 weeker would be awesome but what if the cycle is 10 years long then ten lb is not very much is it:lol:

In the past year i have gained just under 15lb of muscle, how can i tell you ask, well simply i compare the difference in my body weight from last time i was at this stage during a diet and as lean as i am then i take into consideration carb intake and water retaining androgen bloating. I am more than happy with my gains over the past year.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

I gained 21 pounds on my first cycle 12 weeks later ive kept 14 pounds of it, not sure how much of that is lbm tho, start my second in 3 weeks


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I gained a stone over my last 5 monther, cruising now at 16 1/2 stone.

My next burst will be aimed at holding that weight give or take and ditch a stone of fat & p1ss.

I also gained nasty [email protected] habit I thought I'd got rid of 20 years back!


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

Con said:


> FPMSL:laugh::laugh:
> 
> Gain ten lb in a cycle sure why not but if it is in reality a "cycle" then your coming off which means you will lose some gains. Tell me or show me some one who keeps all their gains when they come off LMAO no one does this is the reality of it, when you increase your natural hormones by 20 times suprise suprise when you come back down your going to lose some.
> 
> ...


couldnt of said it better my self mate:thumb:


----------



## Troy McClure (Mar 30, 2006)

Barry5353 said:


> Just wondering how the tbol at the end helped you mate? Could you notice anything distinctly different when you threw in the tbol?


FYI my stomach doesn't tolerate orals very well that's why I like to keep dose as low as poss. I started on 20mg for the first week, upped to 30mg second and third week (possibly 40mg for fourth week) and "Yes" noticed distinct difference. In third week of t-bol use (4 weeks total usage) muscles were/are without doubt harder and more vascular.

FWIW last time I used t-bol I think max dose used was between 60-70mg ED but this time round feel am getting just as good results (if not better) with a lower dose (IMO).


----------

